# Österreichische Gilde



## Averageman (12. April 2007)

Wollte mal fragen, ob irgendwem eine Österreichische Gilde bekannt ist?

Es muss nicht unbeding eine Austrian-only Clan sein, aber wäre mal schön wenn ich was finden würde, wo ich dann nicht der einzige Ösi bin.

Wäre nice wenn ihr mir was sagen könntet.

MFG Ave


----------



## Awerá (12. April 2007)

Averageman schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, ob irgendwem eine Österreichische Gilde bekannt ist?
> 
> Es muss nicht unbeding eine Austrian-only Clan sein, aber wäre mal schön wenn ich was finden würde, wo ich dann nicht der einzige Ösi bin.
> 
> ...



Hmmm naja ich bin auch ein Ösi!^^ ich habe ne gilde die schattenkämpfer auf nethersturm!

Mfg Awerá


----------



## Door81 (13. April 2007)

bin ebenfalls österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt einige größere gilden mit hohem österreicher-anteil auf mal´ganis.


----------



## Robbiman (18. April 2007)

Door81 schrieb:


> bin ebenfalls österreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf Tirion gibt es eine Gilde die heist Art of Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarcalion (19. April 2007)

Hallo,
also ich kann euch eine sehr gute gilde sagen wo nur österreicher spielen, haben auch einen TS!
Nur ist eine aufnahme nur möglich wenn ihr über 20 jahre seit und aus NÖ optimal wär Mostviertel!
Da wäre die *GARDE Mostviertel West* zu empfehlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe ich konnte euch weiter helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bucii (29. August 2009)

Auf Sen' Jin 
TS ist vorhanden derweil nuuur Austrianer. xD


bei interesse /w Ilamahn


----------

